# pigeon treats



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what I can get from a local bird shop to use for treats for my pigeons? Hemp is good right? Safflower Seed right?
what else can they have?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hemp and safflower are both good for treats. You can also give raw peanuts, and some pigeons love thawed frozen green peas.

Terry


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

My pigeons think that anything that is not in their daily diet is a treat. Raw corn is a lot of fun as is corn on the cob in the summer, its like offering a bag of candy to a little kid with my flock. Cornbread crumbs, cooked rice is fun as well as pasta.

Just have fun with it!

Christina


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

My pets LOVE shelled sunflower seeds, I get the raw kind from the bulk store.

Raw peanuts are also a treat but my pigeons don't really go for it.

Mary


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Mary,
my pigeons don't like peanuts either, I wonder why.
My Angel loves split peas and corn. Tiny hates them. Tiny loves blackoil seeds.
Reti

------------------


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

All my pijjies love peanuts. I'm going to try the split peas, are they the uncooked kind?

Pigeons are like people, they all have different personalities, as well as taste.
Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes Treesa, they are uncooked. All, except Tiny, love them.
I forgot to mention, they also like barley.
Reti

------------------


----------



## DPyra (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine like steel cut oats.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Mine just go absolutly nuts over raw peanuts. I did notice, that it seemed to take Bob, the new bird, a few days to aquire the taste.

In the summer I hang whole branches of clover in the aviary and they climb over each other to get at it.


----------



## celtic2 (Apr 12, 2003)

hi!
Though I am a regular reader of all general posts i haven't written since I let bijou free after finishing raising him as best i could. That was spring of last year.

Someone bought me a very young pigeon about 3 weeks ago. A sqeaker. He's growing imaptient to get lose now that he's a young man, but I'm waiting just a tiny bit longer for warmer weather.

I let coco try everything when he was young and he'd taste and test everything and anything..like plastic. But, he's grown out of that now.
He loves fruit, pigeon beak size. Oranges, mango, spaghetti...cheese...Once in a while but basically grain..their main menu. They like greens from time to time..tiny pieces of lettuce.
That's how I manage with my pigeon and he seems to be thriving.

Vive les pigeons!


----------



## Simon (Feb 9, 2003)

Dunno if any of u do this but when u have some bread stale seems to be better dont ask me why put ut ub the bottom of the oven a few days and cook everything as normal then break it up and give it to them


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes, mine love it too! White bread is a favorite of all though not as healthy as wheat would be but its a treat any way!

Christina


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Dillbird loves rape seed (tiny, black) and cooked white and wild rice.

Milly fears everything except his Harrison's pellets...

Nanci


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

The wild ferals around here like cooked rice, sometimes a very little amount of raw rice and unpopped pop corn.. Dry rolled oats are also a favourite

Mary


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Bernie loves thistle! He sometimes binges on it, producing the telltale jet-black duds!









Dried lentils and split peas, thawed frozen corn and peas, and shredded Romaine lettuce disappear too.









--Ray


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I just sprouted some lentils afew days ago and they were ready this morning, my birds loved them!! Pearl gobbled them all up but Dotty didn't want to show that the liked them so as I left the room but took a peek and saw him grab one as quickly while no one was looking.. LOL 
Later on I came in and put one between my fingers, he started bitting my hand really hard then quickly grabbed the sprout, I did it again and he just grabbed it without bitting my finger, he really likes them but he doesn't like to show it.. Strange bird









Mary


----------

